# My ossabaws arrived today!!!



## islandgal99 (Aug 1, 2013)

Introducing Thelma:





And here's Louise:





Here's my transport vehicle (note - though Ossabaws will fit in a dog carrier, it will not "hold" them if they choose to get out...don't ask how I know!





And the girls enjoying the new digs:





Super excited to be owned by Ossabaws!


----------



## alsea1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Interesting looking pigs. 
I take it the ride home got complicated


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Aug 1, 2013)

They are definatly different looking that the average pig!!  How big do they get as adults, average?


----------



## islandgal99 (Aug 1, 2013)

Yes the ride home was a little complicated.  Character building, we'll call it that. And I'm pretty sore from it all.  Lol.  No violence involved though, except there was nearly a fist fight between the guy who slammed my door shut in the ferry lineup while I was trying to get the pig back in the crate, and the bystanders who saw him do that and Knew I was struggling with something inside the back of my vehicle.  lol

Regarding weights, in the wild the pigs are smaller, but in captivity the females are 130-150 lbs and the males are 200-250lbs.  The Barrow we didn't take was probably 230.  Three people were able to pick up the dog crate with a pig in it, and two stronger people could have picked it up also. I would guess Louise is closer to 150 and Thelma is probably 130.  They are a nice manageable size for me, as I plan to utilize their grazing skills in my pasture management with the sheep I am getting in the fall.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 1, 2013)

Very nice looking girls! Love the Mohawk on Thelma!  That's what my hair looks like when I wake up!


----------



## Dino (Aug 2, 2013)

Coo, I wondered what ossabaws looked like, sounds like it was an adventure!  Lol!


----------



## Cricket (Aug 2, 2013)

Nice!  I tell my sow she has a snout like a giant vole, but think yours has her beat!


----------

